# Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?



## Paeda (23. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe gestern die Vision Extreme Stockingfoot Wathose im Laden das erste mal angehabt und war sofort begeistert. Allerdings habe ich heute im Internet gesehen, dass es die Wathose auch mit angeschweißten Stiefeln gibt. Nun bin ich nicht ganz schlüssig welche von beiden ich nehmen soll. 

Welche Vorteile bieten Wathosen mit Füsslingen gegenüber Wathosen mit angeschweißten Stiefeln? (Mal abgesehen von der besseren Schuhwahl und vom insgesammt teueren Preis)

Danke im voraus
Paeda


----------



## Red Hair (23. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Nimm sie ohne Stiefel!!!!


----------



## t.z. (23. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Ich denke die Hose wird unter Umständen länger halten als das Schuhwerk. Dahe lieber ohen Schuhe dran. Zudem kannst du im Sommer wenns warm ist auch nur mit Watschuhen los.


----------



## Rausreißer (23. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Nimm die Hose ohne "feste" Stiefel.
Du kannst Stiefel mit Schnürsenkeln, die zusätzlich zur Hose angezogen werden,
besser auf Deine Gewohnheiten einstellen. Ich habe die DualTrack, ebenfalls von Vision, 2 Nummern größer als ich normalerweise brauche.
Man kann die Schuhe sehr gut einstellen.
Ich persönlich brauche immer einen festen Halt im Knöchelbereich um "trittfest" zu sein. Das ist bei Gummischuhen ohne Schnürung, die fest an der Hose hängen, leider nicht möglich. (Bei der Extreme Bootfoot)
Als Alternative kenne ich nur die Tailwaters XT von Orvis mit einstellbaren festen Schuhen. Ist aber kein Schnapperpreis, so um die 500 Teuros |kopfkrat |uhoh: |rolleyes 
Diese haben aber nur eine Schnürung mit 6 Ösenpaaren. 7 wären besser, meine ich.
Die Extreme Stockingfoot ist vom Preisleistungsverhältnis immer noch der Burner. #6 

Gernot#h


----------



## edro (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Hi Jungs
möchte mir am Samstag bei meinem Fachhändler eine Wathose zünden.(Atmungsaktiv)
Jezt hat er mir die Ron Thomson mit Filsschuhen angeboten zu einem Top Preis.
Jezt habe ich jedes Fliforum durch gelesen aber in jedem Fliforum gibtes andere angaben und Marken,ich weiss es gibt super Wathosen 
ich möchte mal Fragen gibt es für den normal Bürger auch was auf dem Markt.
Bitte euch um eure Erfahrung.
edro


----------



## fluefiske (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Hallo !
Noch ein sehr großer Pluspunkt als Ergänzung zu den schon genannten:Nach dem Fischen mache ich die Hose " links",dann schlüpfe ich am nächsten Tag wieder in eine trockene Hose.Wenn Du mal absäufst,ausziehen-umdrehen-ausschütteln-und wieder rein.Außer,daß man die Hose mit integrierten Stiefeln ev. schneller anziehen kann (aber nur,wenn die Schuhe einigermaßen trocken sind ),sehe ich nur Vorteile für die getrennte Variante.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (28. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Hallo,

mich beschäftigt diese Frage auch ... ich sehe bei der Variante mit Stiefeln den Vorteil, daß man sie - wie Erich schon schrieb - schneller anziehen kann und daß man bei kälterem Wetter besser ein-zwei Paar Socken zusätzlich anziehen kann, weil der Fuß im Stiefel mehr Luft hat. Ein Nachteil ist natürlich der schlechtere Halt des Fußes im Schuh ... der Übergang von Hose zu Stiefel könnte evtl. auch eine Problemzone sein?! Besitzt denn hier jemand so eine Hose (oder kennt evtl. jemanden, der so eine Hose hat)?

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr denn mit dem Verschleiß der Füßlinge in den Watschuhen gemacht? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß durch die starke Beanspruchung (Druck, Reibung, Dreck) da am ehesten Probleme auftreten, oder?!

Wie ist die Größe von Watschuhen einzuschätzen? Kann man die normale Straßenschuhgröße kaufen oder muß man die Schuhe 1, 2, 3, ... Nummern größer nehmen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## snoekbaars (28. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Moin zusammen!

Also Erfahrungen zu Stiefelhosen kann ich leider keine beitragen, jedoch würde ich grundsätzlich im Idealfall, also wenn bei mir plötzlich der Reichtum ausbrechen würde,  mir nur allzu gerne eine Solche  für die wirklich kalten Wassertemperaturen zu legen.

In der Hauptsache möchte ich zu der Stiefelgröße was sagen.
Ich habe jetzt in allerjüngster Zeit extrem gute Erfahrung mit 2-3 Nummern größeren Watschuhen bezüglich des darin erlebten Wärmegefühles gemacht.
Für meine alte Wathose hatte ich mit Neopren-Innenfüßlingen und wirklich warmen Merinosocken neue Watschuhe der Größe 47 gekauft.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass meine alte Goretex-hose eine Solche auch mit Füßen aus Goretex ist, was man ja heute gar nicht mehr kaufen kann (daher die Innenfüßlinge).
Dass ich keine kalten Füße bekommen habe führe ich in der Hauptsache auf die überdimensionierte Schuhgröße zurück, denn meine "normale" Grüße ist 44.

Daraus leite ich ab, dass man Schuhe nehmen sollte die man vor dem Kauf mit allem was man darin anzuziehen gedenkt anprobiert hat ohne darin ein Engegefühl verspürt zu haben.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (28. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Also zu dem Thema Hose mit oder ohne Stiefel.

Sicher is es etwas umständlicher die Schuhe extra anzuziehen, aber dadurch das man sie wie normale Schuhe schnürt, hat man einen besseren Halt in ihnen. Oder mal anders ausgedrückt, wer von Euch geht mit Gummistiefel aus dem Haus nur weil sie schneller angezogen sind? ;+  

@ edro

Wenn du kannst dann warte mal bitte bis Montag ab, betreff der Ron Thomson.
Ich habe meinem Sohn die Aqua-Safe Waders mit Schuhen geschenkt (189 Euro) und wir testen sie jetzt am Wochenende in der Bode aus.
Ich schreibe hier dann einen ersten Bericht rein.

Gruß
Red


----------



## fluefiske (28. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Hallo !
Ist ja eigentlich paradox.Wenn man 6-10 Stunden unterwegs ist,sollte es doch nicht auf 5 min. mehr ankommen,um die Schuhe anzuziehen.Da müßte es auch 1-teilige Fliegenruten für die ganz schnellen Hardcorefliegenfischer geben,um ja keine Zeit beim Zusammenstecken zu verlieren.
Ihr wißt ja selbst,daß es nicht einfach ist,die richtige Wathosengröße für sich zu finden,besonders bei einem Kauf aus dem Katalog.Das Ganze wird noch erschwert,wenn auch die Stiefel noch passen sollen.Ein kleiner Dicker wie Dirk Bach hätte da bei einer Schuhgröße von 40 erhebliche Probleme.Bei den separaten Schuhen kann ich aus einer großen Auswahl die für meine Bedürfnisse und Geldbeutel richtigen aussuchen.
Vor 3 Jahren war ich bei niedrigen Temperaturen in Neoprenhosen unterwegs.Da die Füße schon leicht unterkühlt waren,bemerkte ich den kleinen Stein nicht,der sich im Schuh befand.Später sah ich das Malheur.Im Durchmesser von 15 mm war das Neopren bis auf das Gewebe weggerieben.Seit diesem Erlebnis verfahre ich folgendermaßen : Ich steige mit Socken in die Wathosen.Das hat den Vorteil,daß ich besser hinein und auch wieder heraus komme.Denn es bildet sich immer mehr oder weniger Schwitzwasser im Füßling,manche bekamen schon einen Schreck und dachten an Wassereinbruch bei der nagelneuen Hose.Über den Füßling ziehe ich nun noch eine Socke.Sollte sich jetzt ein Steinchen verirren,befindet er sich zwischen Socke und Schuh,und da passiert nix.Seit 3 Jahren verfahre ich so mit dieser Methode,und an meiner Patagonia ist nix zu sehen.Die Schuhgröße wähle ich 2-3 Nummern größer,kommt auch auf den Hersteller an.Besser etwas größer als zu klein.
Noch was : Ich würde mir nur Wathosen mit integrierten Gravelguards kaufen.
So Freunde der strammen Leine,jetzt fahre ich für 4 Tage an die Murg zum Fliegenfischen ( was sonst ).Auch Euch Allen viel Spass !!!
Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (28. April 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Hallo Erich,



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja eigentlich paradox.Wenn man 6-10 Stunden unterwegs ist,sollte es doch nicht auf 5 min. mehr ankommen,um die Schuhe anzuziehen.Da müßte es auch 1-teilige Fliegenruten für die ganz schnellen Hardcorefliegenfischer geben,um ja keine Zeit beim Zusammenstecken zu verlieren.


5 Minuten wären ja wirklich kein Problem, aber ein Freund von mir braucht locker 15-20min länger, bis alles sitzt und paßt. Und das ist eine verdammt lange Zeit, wenn man total juckig ist, die Fische steigen und der Kollege schon im Wasser steht und wedelt  ... das Problem bei ihm ist, daß seine Leder-Watschuhe trocken so hart und unflexibel sind, daß er kaum reinkommt. Inzwischen weicht er die Schuhe am Abend vor der Angeltour ein, damit sie am nächsten Morgen leicht anzuziehen sind.

Ist das eigentlich bei allen Watschuhen aus Leder so?

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil für das lange Wochenende, Matthias


----------



## Red Hair (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

So hier der Bericht der Ron Thomson.

Es waren zwar nur  4 Tage aber der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut.
Mein Sohn ist sehr zufrieden. Nach ca. 4 - 5 Stunden waren seine Socken vom schwitzen etwas feucht . Das ist aber denke ich normal und bei jedem auch anders. Im Bereich der Beine war keine Nässe eingetreten (von außen nicht und nicht durch schwitzen). Spricht für die Atmung der Hose, da wir lange Wanderungen im Bodetal gemacht haben. Berg rauf Berg runter etc. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Hose beim gehen kein Geräusch machte. Der Gürtel ist hinten breiter und an der Hose mit Klettbändern fest. Das hat mir gut gefallen dadurch ist er immmer da wo er sein. 
Die Schuhe sind, laut meinem Sohn, angenehm zu tragen, sitzen gut und geben halt auch über sehr steinigen Untergrund. 
Söhnchen ist sehr zufrieden.

Dies ist natürlich nur ein erster, subjektiver Eindruck, aber vielleicht hilft es ja dem einem oder anderen Weiter.

Gruß
Red


----------



## edro (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Hi Red
Danke für deine super Info.
Habe am Samstag bei meinem Fachhändler mindestens 15 Atmungsaktivehosen Anprobiert.(jeder Marke)
Die erse war eine Ron Thomson Agua-Safe Waders,
leider hat sie mir nicht gepasst aber sonst eine Super Hose hätte sie auch sofort gekauft,
hat mir eine andere Hose von Ron Thomson angeboten hat auch Super gepasst,leider kannte ich die Hose nicht, habe mir auch den Namen nicht gemerkt bei sovielen Hosen.
Hätte er mir die Aqua nicht alls erstes gezeigt hätte ich die zweite Hose von Ron genommen.(habe mir bis Samstag bedenkzeit gegeben)
Jezt bin ich zu meinem zweiten Fachhändler gefahren,
der hate nur Scera Black wotter (ich hoffe ich habe das richtig geschrieben)
die erste Hose angezogen und passt wie Angegossen.
jezt habe ich ein Problem
Ron Thomsos mit Filsschuhen und Gürtel und Gravel (190.00 euronen)
oder die Scerra mit Filsschuhen-Speiks (368.oo euronen)
natürlich ist die Scerra Hose mit der Ron Hose nicht vergleichbar da merkt man schon das super Matreal und die Verarbeitung 
jezt habe ich ein Problem was tun brauche eure Hilfe.


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

368Euro? Wow. Wenn du das Budget ausgeben kannst würde ich mir eine Vision Endurance kaufen. Die bekommt man für bummelig 320Euronen. Mit Schuhen kommst du dann sicherlich auch auf 370Euro. Ich habe noch keine Vision-Hose kaputt bekommen und trage Endurance seit Jahren. Zu Scierra und RT gibt es leider auch viele negative Erfahrungen.



> die erste Hose angezogen und passt wie Angegossen.


Ich denke dein Händler hat dir das sicherlich gesagt aber trotzdem zur Sicherheit nochmal. Die Atmungsaktive muss gut überdimensioniert getragen werden. Da das Materal kaum Dehnung hat würde sonst beim bücken und bewegen die Nähte überansprucht werden und schnell undicht werden.
Sieht zwar schick aus wenn sie passt wie angegossen, macht dann aber auch keine lange Freude. Aus diesem Grund bieten etablierte Hersteller Ihre Hosen auch in mehr als 10 Größen an.


----------



## Red Hair (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Also die Vision hat sich mein Kollege gekauft und in der Bode das erstemal angehabt. Er ist sehr zufrieden!
Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren eine Simms ( ich glaube sie heißt Stonewater oder so) gekauft und kann nicht klagen. Beim gehen macht sie lärm aber ob das im Wasser auch so ist?#c und ob das die Forellen hören ;+ |kopfkrat.
Es ist halt eine Geldfrage!
Was Trutta sagt is schon recht wichtig. Die Hose und die Füßlinge sollten schon 2 Nummern größer sein.

Na ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg und schreib mal wie es ausgeht.

Gruß
Red


----------



## edro (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Hi Leute
Heute Morgen am Bach,
nun hier auch mein erster Bericht zur Ron Thomson Hose.
Fazit eine gute Hose sehr angenehm zu Tragen,
macht keine erkennbaren geroische so in allem hinterlässt die Hose einen guten eindruck.(muss Natürlich noch einige Dichtigkeitstests durch Stehen)
einige Wörter zu dem Ron Thomson Schuh,
sehr angenehm zu Tragen kammen mir sehr leicht vor die Filssohle hat auch super auf den Algensteinen gehalten.
Irgent wie habe ich mich in der Hose sehr wohlgefühlt gans anderst zur Neoprenhose.
Ich Denke für das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss von Hose+ Schuhen  für 180.- euronen,sehr Empfehlenswert.

edro


----------



## Red Hair (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Sag ich doch, die Ron is für den Preis nicht schlecht.
Wie lange sie dann hält muß man sehen.

Glückwunsch!

Red


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Moin Tisie, 
was das Leder angeht kann ich nur sagen, das insbesondere die Nubuck-Leder Schuhe (Chromgerbung) ohne Oberhaut ein Vorwässern nicht brauchen.
Also die Vison Dual Track ganz sicher, aber auch die Tracker von Guideline oder Streamwalker vermutlich, also die Schuhe, die im allgemeinen als Wildlederschuhe angesprochen werden. :g 

Bei einer Fahlleder-Gerbung ist ein rein pflanzlich gegerbtes, leicht gefettetes und offenporiges Rindleder häufig im Einsatz. Wird das Leder noch Farblich aufpoliert, reist die Oberhaut im harten Unterwassereinsatz recht schnell
Also wird hauptsächlich Chromgegerbtes Leder eingesetzt.
Das sollte man ab und an mal nachfetten.

Schreib doch mal, mit welchen Schuhen aus Leder Dein Kumpel
nicht so recht klarkommt.

Gernot #h 



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erich,
> 
> 
> 5 Minuten wären ja wirklich kein Problem, aber ein Freund von mir braucht locker 15-20min länger, bis alles sitzt und paßt. Und das ist eine verdammt lange Zeit, wenn man total juckig ist, die Fische steigen und der Kollege schon im Wasser steht und wedelt  ... das Problem bei ihm ist, daß seine Leder-Watschuhe trocken so hart und unflexibel sind, daß er kaum reinkommt. Inzwischen weicht er die Schuhe am Abend vor der Angeltour ein, damit sie am nächsten Morgen leicht anzuziehen sind.
> ...


----------



## Tisie (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Hallo Gernot,

vielen Dank für die Infos!

An die Marke der Watschuhe meines Freundes kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, aber ich frage mal nach bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Angeltour.

Welches Fett kannst Du für die Pflege der Watschuhe empfehlen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Fett kannst Du für die Pflege der Watschuhe empfehlen?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias




Ich kann Froschfett empfehlen.


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Tisie, mit meinen Leder Erfahrungen ist es schon etwas her.
Aber ich würde Timsen Natur gezwungen schon beipflichten, dass ein Pflegen bei Leder den Wert erhält. 
Hier ein weiterführender Link : 
http://www.lederhaus.de/wissen/lederkunde.php#geschichte

Hartes Leder enthält im unteren Gewebe den so genannten „Spies“ 
Eine Fettschicht, die bei der Chromgerbung entfernt wird.
Bei anderen Verwendungen für Lederarten mit einem Rückstellungsvermögen
für z. B. Pferdesättel mit Walkleder ist die Loh- oder Eichgerbung die übliche Herstellungsart.

Chomleder kann man sehr gut mit Emulsionen pflegen, 
Sämisch Leder war zu meiner Lehrzeit (verdampfte was) teuer, aufgrund der Gerbung mit Kabeljauöl…Ich meine, das wird als Leder für die Füße kaum noch verwendet,

Gernot#h


----------



## Tisie (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*

Hallo Timsen,



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Froschfett empfehlen.


wird das Fett da gewonnen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat? 

@Gernot: Du hast ja ledertechnisch voll den Durchblick #r ... vielen Dank für die super Infos!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vision Extreme Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel?*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> wird das Fett da gewonnen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat?



Das möchtest du garnicht wissen wo es herkommt:q


----------

